# Rovi is already killing TiVo



## Craig in PA (Mar 9, 2013)

1) I used to dutifully compete the monthly TiVo Advisor Survey. I have not been sent one since April.

2) Can't remember the last software update we've received.

3) @Tivodesign (Margret) hasn't tweeted this month (August). Perhaps she was laid off.

I would buy a bolt but won't knowing Rovi is already killing this technology we love. There will be no Bolt Pro, no more software updates, soon no more TiVo.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Craig in PA said:


> 1) I used to dutifully compete the monthly TiVo Advisor Survey. I have not been sent one since April.
> 
> 2) Can't remember the last software update we've received.
> 
> ...


I have an advisors survey email from June. Software updates have been more minor/incremental lately. I don't believe they've included the typical large message banner with new features, but they are definitely still happening. TivoMargret posted to this forum a week or so ago requesting people with Series 2 and Series 3 devices to contact the beta team (presumably related to transitioning guide data).

The sky is not falling.


----------



## Craig in PA (Mar 9, 2013)

The Series 2/3 was tweeted about on July 29.


----------



## Craig in PA (Mar 9, 2013)

Did anyone get a July Advisor Survey email? I didn't.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Craig in PA said:


> The Series 2/3 was tweeted about on July 29.


Which was all of 5 business days ago. Every here of things like vacations or not having anything new to tweet about? The last software update was less than 3 months ago, plus they have added new streaming apps within the last month.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

TiVo is not going away so says MR Brain.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Craig in PA said:


> Did anyone get a July Advisor Survey email? I didn't.


I received a survey in the last few days.

Margret severely curtailed her tweeting about a year ago. Not sure if she lost interest, was asked not to tweet so much, or simply doesn't have time.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Tivo Advisors panel members are rotated from time to time, no big deal.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Last tweet I have from TiVo Margret is dated 7/29/16.

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

mrizzo80 said:


> I received a survey in the last few days.
> 
> Margret severely curtailed her tweeting about a year ago. Not sure if she lost interest, was asked not to tweet so much, or simply doesn't have time.


She cut back when they rolled out the official TiVo twitter support.


----------



## carld (Mar 9, 2012)

Craig in PA said:


> 1) I used to dutifully compete the monthly TiVo Advisor Survey. I have not been sent one since April.
> 
> 2) Can't remember the last software update we've received.
> 
> ...


I received a survey less than 2 weeks ago. Wouldn't worry about your other 2 points either.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

She posted on TCF recently.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

There is no Rovi, The new company is Tivo, and Tivo wont kill itself. Its not a suicidal religious fanatic.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Craig in PA said:


> Did anyone get a July Advisor Survey email? I didn't.


It's only the first week of August.

No, seriously, I've gotten the Advisor Surveys the month after - they can be quite tardy. I think I've gotten ones close to the end of the following month...


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

foghorn2 said:


> There is no Rovi, The new company is Tivo, and Tivo wont kill itself. Its not a suicidal religious fanatic.


Is that official yet? I still get Twitter updates from Rovi.


----------



## BigHat (Jan 25, 2004)

Craig in PA said:


> 1) I used to dutifully compete the monthly TiVo Advisor Survey. I have not been sent one since April.
> 
> 2) Can't remember the last software update we've received.
> 
> ...


Are you a glass half empty in every aspect of your life? Get a hobby, relax.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Craig in PA said:


> I would buy a bolt but won't knowing Rovi is already killing this technology we love. There will be no Bolt Pro, no more software updates, soon no more TiVo.





RoamioJeff said:


> Please provide a hard verifiable source for such an assertion.


BAH! Why should he let actual facts get in the way of a nice full head of steam rant, facts, we don't need facts!


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

No Summer Sale ... TiVo is dead!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

jonw747 said:


> No Summer Sale ... TiVo is dead!


I think you might mean...."TiVo *retail hardware* is dead!" since the name TiVo has been adopted by the new merged company.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

jonw747 said:


> No Summer Sale ... TiVo is dead!


Not dead yet but maybe on life support...

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Was the Summer Sale an annual thing or just something TiVo did last year, when they were clearing out Roamios in advance of the Bolt rollout?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Craig in PA said:


> 2) Can't remember the last software update we've received..


Really? You can't remember the update rolled out in June?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

foghorn2 said:


> There is no Rovi, The new company is Tivo, and Tivo wont kill itself. Its not a suicidal religious fanatic.


The new TiVo won't exist until September 7th at the earliest and only if the merger is approved by both TiVo and Rovi share holders.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Craig in PA said:


> Rovi is killing this technology we love


If you lament the detrimental effect Rovi is having on TiVo innovation, just wait until the existing Gracenote guide data is replaced with Rovi metadata and you have to deal with a slew of omitted episode titles, curtly written descriptions, missing network logos, incorrectly sorted transfers, dropped OnePasses, and duplicate recordings, among other aggravations. Make sure your seatbelt is buckled.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

MHunter1 said:


> If you lament the detrimental effect Rovi is having on TiVo innovation, just wait until the existing Gracenote guide data is replaced with Rovi metadata and you have to deal with a slew of omitted episode titles, curtly written descriptions, missing network logos, incorrectly sorted transfers, dropped OnePasses, and duplicate recordings, among other aggravations. Make sure your seatbelt is buckled.


That is pure speculation. As is the speculation that we are already seeing rovi based data.

BTW, guide descriptions between my fios Dvr and tivo used to match. They don't anymore. Hmmm.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> BTW, guide descriptions between my fios Dvr and tivo used to match. They don't anymore. Hmmm.


Interesting. This could be tested by comparing Tivo text to Zap2it and TVGuide. If it matches TV Guide, it's Rovi.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Interesting. This could be tested by comparing Tivo text to Zap2it and TVGuide. If it matches TV Guide, it's Rovi.


I just checked tv guide online and Tivo. They are different.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Interesting. This could be tested by comparing Tivo text to Zap2it and TVGuide. If it matches TV Guide, it's Rovi.


I looked at more. Some shows match. Some don't. Could mean something. Could mean nothing.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> I looked at more. Some shows match. Some don't. Could mean something. Could mean nothing.


Oh no....its FrankenGuide!!!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> Oh no....its FrankenGuide!!!


Maybe. I'm only reporting what I'm seeing.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> I looked at more. Some shows match. Some don't. Could mean something. Could mean nothing.


Any examples of shows that match TV Guide?

I checked about two dozen random shows (a mix of broadcast and cable) and movies, some airing tonight and some airing on Aug 22, and every single one I looked at matched Zap2It, not TV Guide.


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

Tomorrow at 8:00 PM on Disney Channel my TiVo Now lists Ratatouille, which matches TV Guide. Zap2it has Stuck in the Middle, which the TiVo had until yesterday as well. I couldn't say what TV Guide had before yesterday.


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

weaver said:


> Tomorrow at 8:00 PM on Disney Channel my TiVo Now lists Ratatouille, which matches TV Guide. Zap2it has Stuck in the Middle, which the TiVo had until yesterday as well. I couldn't say what TV Guide had before yesterday.


And with today's update, the TiVo is back to Stuck in the Middle. The TVGuide site still says Ratatouille, but perhaps it has not yet been updated for today.


----------



## Krandor (Jun 10, 2004)

I just got the August survery


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Krandor said:


> I just got the August survery


Same here.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Hay!! TiVo and ROVI are not one co. as of yet.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Krandor said:


> I just got the August survery


So did I. Today


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

weaver said:


> And with today's update, the TiVo is back to Stuck in the Middle. The TVGuide site still says Ratatouille, but perhaps it has not yet been updated for today.


You need to read the show description to see if the language is different or exactly the same between TV guide and Tivo. My results show they are different.


----------



## RoamioJeff (May 9, 2014)

Krandor said:


> I just got the August survery


Me four.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

How do you get on the survey list?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

RoamioJeff said:


> Me four.


I haven't gotten this month's survey yet.


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

schatham said:


> You need to read the show description to see if the language is different or exactly the same between TV guide and Tivo. My results show they are different.


They don't match, but the TiVo does match Zap2it now. But yesterday, Zap2it and TiVo didn't even have the same program listed.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

weaver said:


> They don't match, but the TiVo does match Zap2it now. But yesterday, Zap2it and TiVo didn't even have the same program listed.


Historically TiVo has normally been a day behind what shows up on Zap2it.


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

morac said:


> Historically TiVo has normally been a day behind what shows up on Zap2it.


Well, Zap2it (the website) updated to the correct programming later than the TiVo did in this instance.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

ParityBit said:


> How do you get on the survey list?


It's by invitation only but you can try emailing them to request an invitation.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

I got the August survery today. It did seem especially short though...


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Survey finally just showed up for me.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Speaking of Rovi and guides. Could this be the future?

http://www.rovicorp.com/products-and-solutions/products/guides/classic-guides/i-guide.html


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Speaking of Rovi and guides. Could this be the future?
> 
> http://www.rovicorp.com/products-and-solutions/products/guides/classic-guides/i-guide.html


This looks like the basic "Rovi" brand UI that the company offers MSOs to put on their boxes. I imagine they will maintain a distinct "TiVo" brand UI option (and maybe a "FanTV" brand UI option too) that their partners can license. This is the future of TiVo as we think of it -- just one branding/UI option that the company will offer to cable companies.


----------



## ldc3000 (Jun 24, 2004)

My survey goes to my junk folder, so maybe check there. I have been receiving mine and then a reminder email at the end of the month, if I haven't completed it.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> That is pure speculation.


Yep, pure speculation. It's not as if this exact scenario played out already in WMC's switch to Rovi and we have data from thousands of users to back up the claims  If we only had that kind of data, we could make some reasonable predictions about how Tivo's switch to Rovi will go. If only ...


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

mdavej said:


> Yep, pure speculation. It's not as if this exact scenario played out already in WMC's switch to Rovi and we have data from thousands of users to back up the claims  If we only had that kind of data, we could make some reasonable predictions about how Tivo's switch to Rovi will go. If only ...


But it isnt the same. In this situation it is Rovi rolling out Rovi data to Rovi Hardware. They have substantially more control over it. In the WMCE situation you had MS which has no WMCE dev team at all handle the conversion to roll out data to WMCE devices. Totally not the same situations.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> But it isnt the same. In this situation it is Rovi rolling out Rovi data to Rovi Hardware. They have substantially more control over it. In the WMCE situation you had MS which has no WMCE dev team at all handle the conversion to roll out data to WMCE devices. Totally not the same situations.


Exactly the same data, which is garbage. What are the chances they are magically going to fix their massive amount of crap data BEFORE the rollout, especially with the clock ticking on the old Zap2it contract. If they ever had any intention of fixing anything, they'd have started before the 11th hour. WMC's data is only getting worse. In any case, you guys can keep your head in the sand if you want.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

mdavej said:


> Exactly the same data, which is garbage. What are the chances they are magically going to fix their massive amount of crap data BEFORE the rollout, especially with the clock ticking on the old Zap2it contract. If they ever had any intention of fixing anything, they'd have started before the 11th hour. WMC's data is only getting worse. In any case, you guys can keep your head in the sand if you want.


And peeing ones paints while shacking in fear accomplishes what?

Worrying about things that we have no control over is a waist of time and worrying about things that might happen that we have no control over is nearing insanity.

If the guide data has future problems we will complain, try to find fixes, and in the end either dump TiVo or live with what is provided.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I was only responding to the claim that dire predictions were "pure speculation". They aren't. I have no doubt that it will ultimately work out in the end, but will be a long bumpy road. I'm not at all concerned since I can easily go back to WMC.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> But it isnt the same. In this situation it is Rovi rolling out Rovi data to Rovi Hardware.


Rovi has does not officially aquire TiVo until later this quarter.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

Joe01880 said:


> Not dead yet but maybe on life support...


I was just making a joke and noting the lack of a Summer sale at the same time. It was last year's Summer Sale that enticed me in to becoming a TiVo customer - alas I missed the sale ...  but some nice CSR offered me the 10 year lifetime deal based on my ownership of a long deceased DirecTiVo.

Hopefully the new company gets rolling soon and rebuilds the excitement from last Summer when some of us got great deals on Roamio's and others got their shiny new Bolts.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

RoamioJeff said:


> *Very* short, compared to recent surveys.
> 
> So, what does anyone think were the most telling question(s) on the survey with regard to the service going forward with Rovi? Good or bad.


Mine was just the opposite. Very long.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I got the August survey last week and it acknowledged that they'd been very busy and didn't end up sending out a July survey. So that explains part of the OP's issues.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

rainwater said:


> Rovi has does not officially aquire TiVo until later this quarter.


And that's only if it's approved by the shareholders of both companies.

Does anyone know if the TiVo owners/board are majority shareholders of TiVo? If not, then the merger could fail since the merger must specifically be approved. Any abstained votes count as voting against the merger.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

morac said:


> And that's only if it's approved by the shareholders of both companies.
> 
> Does anyone know if the TiVo owners/board are majority shareholders of TiVo? If not, then the merger could fail since the merger must specifically be approved. Any abstained votes count as voting against the merger.


Even if the merger fails, it appears they're still switching to Rovi guide data.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

lpwcomp said:


> Even if the merger fails, it appears they're still switching to Rovi guide data.


Yes, they have surely planned for this switch for quite a while. But the point is that TiVo isn't run by Rovi yet, so they aren't getting any magical treatment when it comes to converting to Rovi data.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

rainwater said:


> Yes, they have surely planned for this switch for quite a while. But the point is that TiVo isn't run by Rovi yet, so they aren't getting any magical treatment when it comes to converting to Rovi data.


According to TiVo's official announcement, this is an "upgrade" of the guide data.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> Even if the merger fails, it appears they're still switching to Rovi guide data.


Well that's a given. I guess it's incentive to make sure the merger succeeds since then there would only be one company to blame instead of two.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I just read that *Rovi (NASDAQ: ROVI)  The entertainment-focused data analytics company signed a 10-year patent licensing renewal deal with Dish Network (NASDAQ: DISH).* , don't know if this is good/bad for TiVo


----------



## Krandor (Jun 10, 2004)

lessd said:


> I just read that *Rovi (NASDAQ: ROVI)  The entertainment-focused data analytics company signed a 10-year patent licensing renewal deal with Dish Network (NASDAQ: DISH).* , don't know if this is good/bad for TiVo


I think it is good news since it means rovi won't be suing them anymore. Now the interesting part of the news is the agreement is contingent on the TiVo merger going through so there must be something related to dvr patents in there.


----------



## tivoyahoo (Sep 4, 2003)

lessd said:


> I just read that *Rovi (NASDAQ: ROVI)  The entertainment-focused data analytics company signed a 10-year patent licensing renewal deal with Dish Network (NASDAQ: DISH).* , don't know if this is good/bad for TiVo


Who is the guide data provider to Dish? Here's a link and excerpt on Rovi's August 19, 2016 8-K SEC filing:
https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1424454/000119312516686848/d153394d8k.htm



Spoiler






> Rovi Corporation (Rovi) announced today that it has entered into a 10-year patent license agreement with DISH Network L.L.C. (DISH). Under the license agreement, DISH will pay Rovi for the period beginning on April 5, 2016 based upon on a monthly, per-subscriber fee, consistent with Rovis existing licensing program for its largest Pay-TV providers. The patent license agreement between Rovi and DISH is subject to certain contingencies relating to the closing of Rovis previously announced acquisition of TiVo Inc. (TiVo), which we expect to become effective on September 7, 2016, subject to obtaining the approval of the TiVo and Rovi stockholders and satisfaction of other customary closing conditions.
> 
> In addition, and also conditioned upon the effectiveness of the patent license agreement, DISH has agreed to provide TiVo with a release for all past products and a going-forward covenant not-to-sue under DISHs existing patents during the 10-year license term in exchange for TiVo providing DISH certain TiVo products during the term and cash payments by TiVo to DISH of $60 million in the aggregate over the next year. The TiVo release and covenant transaction will be recorded as a contra to revenue over the license term in the combined Rovi and TiVo companys financial statements.
> Rovi and EchoStar Corporation have not entered into a separate license agreement for their respective patents at this time. No changes have been made to the prior, existing patent settlement between EchoStar, DISH Network Corporation, and TiVo, and the final payment due under that settlement in July 2017 shall remain payable to TiVo.
> ...


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

tivoyahoo said:


> Who is the guide data provider to Dish?


TVGuide.com and Dish guide data looks different. So it appears that Dish doesn't use Rovi.

https://www.mydish.com/guide
http://www.tvguide.com/listings/


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mdavej said:


> TVGuide.com and Dish guide data looks different. So it appears that Dish doesn't use Rovi.
> 
> https://www.mydish.com/guide
> http://www.tvguide.com/listings/


One has more words. That doesn't mean they aren't the same source. It is possible that Rovi provides both long and short descriptions and one uses the long and the other the short.

I've seen both on different systems over the years. Short then expand for more information.


----------



## tivoyahoo (Sep 4, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> One has more words. That doesn't mean they aren't the same source. It is possible that Rovi provides both long and short descriptions and one uses the long and the other the short.


did a quick peek at Get Tv, channel 373 on Dish, as the subchannel networks have seemed to be pretty good indicators of guide source. And I'm seeing program descriptions on Dish that match zap2it (Grace) word for word, and not TV Guide (Rovi) - entirely different wording - as far as what's airing right now - In the Heat of the Night. Looked ahead at other shows too. And TV guide just gives the series description, not the episode description.

Dish:
Gillespie tries to befriend the daughter he never knew when she returns to Sparta to settle her deceased mother's estate.

zap2it:
Gillespie tries to befriend the daughter he never knew when she returns to Sparta to settle her deceased mother's estate.

TVGuide:
A white Southern police chief and a black detective put aside racial animosity to solve crimes in a Mississippi hamlet. This tense drama was inspired by the Oscar-winning 1967 film, which was based on John Ball's 1965 novel. Despite the occasional health-related absences of star Carroll O'Connor (Joe Don Baker and Carl Weathers each briefly filled the chief's chair), the series had a hearty run, premiering on NBC in 1988 before moving to CBS in 1992 for its last two seasons.

limited data, (only quick sample of Get TV) but I'm going with Dish = Gracenote unless/until somebody has a bigger data set.


----------



## rjspring (Jul 16, 2008)

I recently got a survey. Also had to call support for an issue on one of my old premier boxes that had a network outage. Great service rendered, found I had a bad wi-fi adapter and a router issue. All replaced - lo and behold once it was back up it pulled down a software update.

Hoping for good things in September as another thread mentioned Tivo will be debuting a new device (hopefully bolt pro) at an upcoming tech show.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Dish uses (and has so for many years) formerly Tribune (later remaned Gracenote when Tribue purchased Gracenote), for guide data. Most recently, Nielsen has purchased Gracenote from Tribune.

However, there are some differnces in how the same EPG data is presented among those who are licensed to use it. For example, for many years Dish only listed the first THREE actors from the metadata (TiVo listed more actors, perhaps at least 4?), and Dish only used the shorter INFO program description. Later, when Dish introduced the Hopper, Dish began using Gracenote's more at length and detailed metadata for descriptons of MOVIES (which were completly different write-ups compared to the brief metadata from the same Tribune/Gracenote service) including more than 3 actors listed to further enhance features of the Hopper line. From the start, TiVo seems to have used far more of the metadata available from Tribune, now Gracenote, most likely because TiVo had far more robust search functions than any other competing DVR provided, which also allowed TiVo recommendations as a major feature.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

rjspring said:


> I recently got a survey.


I guess I should be grateful that I'm still getting the surveys even though I'm still using a TiVo Series 2. Has anyone here ever won anything from TiVo after filling out a survey?


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

TIVOSciolist said:


> I guess I should be grateful that I'm still getting the surveys even though I'm still using a TiVo Series 2. Has anyone here ever won anything from TiVo after filling out a survey?


Nope. I've been doing them for a few years.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Nope. Been doing them for 5+ years and never won a prize.

The last couple of surveys have been strange. The very first question takes me straight to the movie stuff and 75% complete. I don't know if there's earlier questions that they've determined I'm not eligible to answer, or if the survey is broken.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I've also been on the survey panel for years and have never won anything. I have completed every one, without fault. 

But, to be fair, I tend to be unlucky so I have just attributed it to that.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

sharkster said:


> I've also been on the survey panel for years and have never won anything. I have completed every one, without fault.
> 
> But, to be fair, I tend to be unlucky so I have just attributed it to that.


I've won a $50 Amazon gift and as thanks for being a beta tester I got a neat TiVo branded stadium cushion that converts into a festival blanket.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T817P)


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> The last couple of surveys have been strange. The very first question takes me straight to the movie stuff and 75% complete. I don't know if there's earlier questions that they've determined I'm not eligible to answer, or if the survey is broken.


Same here. If it happens again, I'll start ignoring them. I don't mind giving them some demo data/feedback, as part of a survey, but when there really _isn't_ a survey...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

PCurry57 said:


> I've won a $50 Amazon gift and as thanks for being a beta tester I got a neat TiVo branded stadium cushion that converts into a festival blanket.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T817P)


Yes. When I used to Beta Test the TiVo software they always sent me something after each Beta Test. Either a gift card, TiVo Hat, plush doll, T-Shirt etc..

But it's been a few years now since I was last in a Beta.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> it's been a few years now since I was last in a Beta.


We are all beta now, and there is no Tivo hat.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Wil said:


> We are all beta now, and there is no Tivo hat.


I thought I got one around eight or nine years ago? I remember thinking WTH am I going to do with this, since I don't wear hats.

I need to look at some of my old photos.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> Yes. When I used to Beta Test the TiVo software they always sent me something after each Beta Test. Either a gift card, TiVo Hat, plush doll, T-Shirt etc..
> 
> But it's been a few years now since I was last in a Beta.


The gift card I received want because of beta testing, it was in response to the survey. The festival blanket was a beta tester gift. Unlikely to be a beta tester again because my series 5 ota isn't original, I've upgraded the 500GB drive with a 3TB drive and my Premieres despite only having extended storage via WD external drives are likely to old to qualify now (no new features coming)


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Tonite's "Space Ghost" said "first aired 2-1-2017. Really?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mattyro7878 said:


> Tonite's "Space Ghost" said "first aired 2-1-2017. Really?


It's older than most people on this forum.
Space Ghost - Wikipedia


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> Tonite's "Space Ghost" said "first aired 2-1-2017. Really?


It's one of Zorak's plots to get you to miss the show (insert his evil laugh here).


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

mattyro7878 said:


> Tonite's "Space Ghost" said "first aired 2-1-2017. Really?


International date line ?!?#


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> Tonite's "Space Ghost" said "first aired 2-1-2017. Really?


Maybe they discovered a previously un-aired episode in Hanna-Barbera's vault.


----------

